# Losing Teeth



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I am overprotective, and I know it is normal for puppies to lose teeth around 5 months, but I am a little concerned about the sheer number of teeth she as lost in a short amount of time. Penny has lost 3 teeth today and now has bit holes in her bite. Please reassure me that this is normal. She has been losing teeth for about two weeks but the number of teeth lost has really increased in the last couple days. THANKS.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Yup! Dexter lost all 4 of his canines in one day. I was also surprised how much blood there was!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Good to know. I feed raw and am a little worried about her getting the bones down without her teeth. On the other hand, she is chewing like crazy. We just made it out of the shark phase and now we are in the teething phase. Puppies are cute but I am ready for a one year old ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Normal! Don't be surprised if the teething phase goes on a little longer than you would expect. At 10 months Chase is still filling out his middle region teeth and back molars, same with Miles. Thus, we are still spending a fortune on chewing materials for the pup.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

MilesMom said:


> Don't be surprised if the teething phase goes on a little longer than you would expect.


I wish I had known this too. He seemed to be done around 6 months but then went crazy a couple months later from the back molars coming in more. At 11 months, the chewing for us is finally slowing down.


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Its 100% normal, the new ones will be out in no time! Just make sure she has some stuff to chew on. 
We actually kept on of Hunter's tooth


----------



## rkbetz (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you for asking this question and thanks for posting the replies! We've had boxers previously and while they lost their puppy teeth we don't remember them losing this many all at once. We also were starting to freak out a bit because she has big gaping holes in her mouth and is losing more than one tooth a day. Good to know that this is normal.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

At 4.5 months I remember thinking "wow, Lazlo's really upped the chewing"... I opened his mouth and sure enough, there were around 4 teeth coming through.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

So I have the opposite problem, Moose is 6 mo old and has only lost 1 tooth...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

samkins said:


> So I have the opposite problem, Moose is 6 mo old and has only lost 1 tooth...


Are you sure? We didn't notice when Ruby lost most of hers. It was sort of just all of the sudden she had a mouth full of adult teeth.


----------



## MrsKiva (Mar 8, 2014)

Our 9 month old V still has one baby canine next to the adult one, not wiggly at all.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I never noticed our V losing teeth, and never ever found them around the house, His mouth just changed from puppy to adult. It seemed like over night. 
here is an old thread with a photo of what Fergy's mouth looked like, for what seemed like a long time.
It is completely normal... don't spend money to have extra teeth pulled... they come out at their own pace.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,14498.msg91938.html#msg91938


----------



## Nudge23 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nudge also had a funky mouth at around 6 months...like little rows of sharks teeth! See pic. One week he was losing several a day and we were finding them in his water bowl, on the carpet, the lounge. I couldn't believe it!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I was worried about Dharma loosing her teeth and asked the trainer about it. We never saw any of her teeth come out It was as if one day she just woke up with all her adult teeth, all there, all healthy and sharp. ;D


----------

